
Is mathematics the language of the universe? - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/02/08/a_talk_with_mario_livio/?page=full
======
coglethorpe
> Is mathematics the language of the universe?

No, but it's a language we've had great success with when we try to describe
the universe.

